# BMW Front Seats/ Corbeau racing seats



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Does anyone know how much does the sport package seats weigh on a 2001 540i6 im thinking of buying Corbeau seats and was wondering if it will be worth it to save weight. THe corbeau seats weigh 27 pounds.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

1


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Or im going with the red ones which one do you guys think will look better


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Or im going with the red ones which one do you guys think will look better


It depends on what color your interior is! If you have Agent99's "minty green" interior, then you most certainly do not want red.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> It depends on what color your interior is! If you have Agent99's "minty green" interior, then you most certainly do not want red.


I have black interior i was thinking going with red but i thought it wouldnt match with the rear blacks so im leaning on the black. Dave do you have any experience with these corbeau's are they quality product, how is the comfort and so on. THanks.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Do they power adjustment or manual? I would love to get a 5 point harness for my 540i6 but I don't think it will work with the stock seat so this is really interesting to me!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Do they power adjustment or manual? I would love to get a 5 point harness for my 540i6 but I don't think it will work with the stock seat so this is really interesting to me!


Its manual i think the power adjustments weigh too much.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Its manual i think the power adjustments weigh too much.


What's your goal here? Are you trying to build a drag race car where every ounce is critical? Or are you trying to shave enough pounds off to make a tangible improvement to the handling, braking, and acceleration?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> What's your goal here? Are you trying to build a drag race car where every ounce is critical? Or are you trying to shave enough pounds off to make a tangible improvement to the handling, braking, and acceleration?


Im trying to shave pounds to improve handling, acceleration, braking and looks. but im not trying to make a drag race car instead im going for a track car. :thumbup:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Competitive or Driver's Ed track car?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Competitive or Driver's Ed track car?


I want to start going to the track so i want seats that will hold me in place and reduced weight at the same time.


----------



## mikemaster (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok, someone's gotta say this... Are you sure you really want those for an e39??? I can see those fitting nicely in an e36 m3, or an m-coupe, or a ....... sports car. Keep up the mods though!!!


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Damn...clicked the wrong button!!! Anyway, Recaro makes a 10 way adjustable that can handle a harness... I have seen them in a Porsche. Seriously, 10 pounds is not going to matter in a drivers ed event. I you start to get good at it you will want a 3 series... the 5 has many other issues that would need to be dealt with prior to a 10 pound savings. I myself could make up that delta by reducing my belt size


----------



## ultamte (May 9, 2003)

*Why not get the manual sport seats*

Instead of buying those, why not try and find someone that has the manual sport seats (from a 97 or early 98) and buy them (or swap). I have the manual sport seats in my 97 540/6 (prod 2/97) and absolutely love them. I can really fine tune the seat position, and once I get it set I really don't adjust anymore. The manual seats have got to be less wt than the power sport seats, and you could probably find them in black to match your cars interior... (mine are black).

I have some sparco supersport plus (in grey) reclinable/adjustable race seats for sale.. but with the brackets/sliders they are kinda heavy (and pricey...)

sorry, I don't want to trade or sell my stock manual sport seats though  (may try posting on the boards or check on ebay)
chad aka ultamte


----------

